
Barman 2.0 Released - okket
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1702/
======
sandGorgon
does anyone know how this compares to wal-e ?

~~~
tzaman
I don't have any experience with wal-e, but based on what I learned during my
research (went with barman), there is no need to to install barman on the
primary or the standby server, just a separate instance with proper
user/permissions.

This separate instance is then called from primary's "archive_command", which
usually looks like: archive_command = 'rsync -a %p
barman@10.0.0.1:/var/lib/barman/main-db-server/incoming/%f' and once rsync'd
barman does it's own magic on it (thru cron). Based on my observations, wal-e
is more powerful if you want to store archives remotely (and is primarily an
archiving solution), and barman is kinda the official backup solution
(2ndQuadrant is a big contributor in the community) plus it offers point-in-
time recovery.

Barman + Repmgr (which can do an automatic failover or a manual switchover) is
a powerful combo. If only there were reliable tools to determine the master
and slave (like Redis Sentinels)

~~~
amenonsen
Recent versions of Barman allow you to do WAL archiving without using an
rsync/ssh-based archive_command. Instead, the backup server uses streaming
replication via the standard pg_receivexlog command to build up a WAL archive.
The big new feature in Barman 2.0 is that it can take base backups using
pg_basebackup, rather than rsync. This means that it can be used without SSH
access between servers (only replication connections to Postgres on port
5432).

